# Mpg conflict



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Why is it that the american cruze diesel says 5.1L/100km (46mpg) but my Canadian cruze says 4.2L/100km (67mpg imp)on its window sticker? The math doesn't add up so I don't understand.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> Why is it that the american cruze diesel says 5.1L/100km (46mpg) but my Canadian cruze says 4.2L/100km (67mpg imp)on its window sticker? The math doesn't add up so I don't understand.


Someone will come in to scientifically answer. In short, they test their "real world" MPG differently from the US.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, Canadian advertising is using Imperial MPG, which is about 20% higher than US MPG. Second, Canada uses the older two-cycle test that the US EPA abandoned nearly a decade ago. The EPA uses a more realistic five-cycle test that takes into account the heavy use of creature comforts like air conditioning and radio usage. As a result of the changes to the EPA testing system, most cars will test about 10% lower in the US than any other country.

I ran into this discrepancy when developing the HyperCruzer targets last summer and did a lot of research on how non-US testing compares to the EPA.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmm, I didn't realize we used a different system than you. So as long as I average 5.1L/100km or less on the hwy then I'm doing good. 4.2L/100km seems unrealistic to me however I'm only at 5000miles.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I think you seen 5.1 liters per 100k on the GM Canada web site. that's where I seen it for the 2015 cruze diesel 6 speed manual.
I wonder if transport Canada tightened up on the mileage testing. 
your correct on 2014 4.2 per 100ks ,its on the window build sheet.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Actually I saw it on a car and driver or motortrend review


----------

